# bitFUUL's GLA Rimless 12 Gallon Long - Mango Tank



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

nice tank! where did you get it from? on GLA's website, they only have 2 types of tanks listed


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How much does that one cost?


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah I'm really digging that tank. What are its measurements?


----------



## Chiro (Apr 26, 2009)

BenderBendingRodriguez said:


> yeah I'm really digging that tank. What are its measurements?


35.4" x 8.3" x 9.4"


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you get it when it was on sale? I saw the sale but it was already sold out by then.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

GLA had a sale on their tanks and I didn't really see it advertised anywhere. 
So I picked up the 61-C with cabinet (drove 2 hours to pick it up), and couldn't pass up the 12 gallon long for $59 + $14 shipping. 
I've got too many tanks, I don't know what to do with them all!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

bitFUUL said:


> GLA had a sale on their tanks and I didn't really see it advertised anywhere.
> So I picked up the 61-C with cabinet (drove 2 hours to pick it up), and couldn't pass up the 12 gallon long for $59 + $14 shipping.
> I've got too many tanks, I don't know what to do with them all!


That sale isn't still going on, is it?!


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> That sale isn't still going on, is it?!


12 Long is now out of stock, I tried to order one yesterday and now they pulled it from the site. All they got left is 74-S for $225 and low iron 6g for $49 which is still a great deal if you want something with those dimensions.

http://greenleafaquariums.com/glass-rimless-aquariums/green-leaf-rimless-aquarium-36-l.html


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> That sale isn't still going on, is it?!


Sure, but they only have 2 tank sizes left (no more 12gallon longs).
http://greenleafaquariums.com/glass-rimless-aquariums.html

The 5.5 high clarity (mini-m style) is a great price.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> Sure, but they only have 2 tank sizes left (no more 12gallon longs).
> http://greenleafaquariums.com/glass-rimless-aquariums.html
> 
> The 5.5 high clarity (mini-m style) is a great price.


The 36-L is Mini-M dimensions? If so I might have to seriously consider it.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

gus6464 said:


> The 36-L is Mini-M dimensions? If so I might have to seriously consider it.


According to the dimensions on both GLA and ADG sites, they are the same.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> How much does that one cost?


2/$3 at Albertson's. :hihi:


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

gus6464 said:


> The 36-L is Mini-M dimensions? If so I might have to seriously consider it.





bitFUUL said:


> According to the dimensions on both GLA and ADG sites, they are the same.


Not quite.
Mini M: 14Lx8Wx10H (5.5 gallons) ~$105 shipped

36-L: 15Lx9wx11H (6 gallons) ~$65 shipped

The 36-L seems like a much better deal. Not only does it hold more water, but it is also almost half the price of the Mini M. Both are clear glass, though. I guess the major decision point here would be the brand name.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

maxwellag said:


> Not quite.
> Mini M: 14Lx8Wx10H (5.5 gallons) ~$105 shipped
> 
> 36-L: 15Lx9wx11H (6 gallons) ~$65 shipped
> ...


Take a look at the measurements on both sites again. Seeing how both tanks were made in cm, when converted to inches, one of the sites rounded up. According to their measurements in cm, they are the same tanks.


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Take a look at the measurements on both sites again. Seeing how both tanks were made in cm, when converted to inches, one of the sites rounded up. According to their measurements in cm, they are the same tanks.


You're right. GLA rounds 14.17in to 15, and 10.24in to 11. Maybe GLA was including the glass in their measurement or something... If they did, then they may have also rounded 5.5g to 6.


----------



## TheBigSleep (Aug 28, 2012)

Tank is understocked, mangos are a schooling fruit and do best kept in groups of 6+

...Couldn't resist, sorry! I'll crawl back under my rock now


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

TheBigSleep said:


> Tank is understocked, mangos are a schooling fruit and do best kept in groups of 6+
> 
> ...Couldn't resist, sorry! I'll crawl back under my rock now


:hihi: I've already had 2 jumpers! Will need to stock up, these things don't breed easily in captivity.


----------



## TheBigSleep (Aug 28, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> :hihi: I've already had 2 jumpers! Will need to stock up, these things don't breed easily in captivity.


Maybe try getting a small dither-fruit such as strawberries or kiwis, that should ease the mango's stress and cut down on jumping :icon_roll


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

I hear you need to use a spray bottle daily and add citrus fruit to raise the acidity for the mangos to breed

Looks nice. I am beyond dissapointed that I missed out on the gla deal. Totally thought Mr aqua was the only one and now I wait for weeks...or build one hehe


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice GLA. Join the club


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Effing lolz


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

That seems like a great price.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

at least you kept your mangos in a group of 3, just like Mr. Amano suggests....LOL


----------

